
How to get idea for productive app? - hellosevengenie
I tried to build some software but it didnt work.
So can you please suggest how can I do research for  idea.
======
komali2
You might wanna try Google first because this thread is gonna get nuked
without a title change.

Then, I'd read up on stack overflow guidelines for question asking, to improve
your question.

I don't know how to help you because I don't understand what you're trying to
accomplish, what you're trying to build, why you failed before, etc.

------
mromanuk
There are a lot of ways of researching ideas, what works for me: \- setup a
Trello board, post there each idea in a card, then you can arrange, demote,
etc them. Your brain will know you are “hunting” for ideas, and will be
working in “background”. Hopefully a few times randomly but steadily, you will
be writing those down in the board. \- ask people about problems they have. \-
subscribe to services like Opportunity Overload, they share problems everyday
\- Look around you, trying to reinvent or improve things \- take a walk, don’t
think, the ideas will come

------
gesman
Solve your own problem.

Chances are - thousands of others will say "thank you" down the road.

